# Side imaging on bow mount?



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone have side imaging locator on their bow mount trolling motor, any issues if mounted this way?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, use it all the time. Mounted to a Terrova. Only "issues" is learning how to read the display since the TM moves and cable management. 

The picture can be fuzzy or washed out as the TM turns. But practicing with it makes it a non-issue. Make sure you set the display speed to the speed you're moving...generally I have it on 1 or 2 unless I'm fast scanning an area. 

Make sure you keep the cables out of pinch points. If you have an electric steer TM ensure there is enough slack in the cable for the head TM to turn 2 or more revolutions.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

